# Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Well.... Here We Go! 

It is time to start the 2016 LPGA season. With 34 tournaments on the schedule (including the International Crown), more prize money, and more television coverage, the 2016 season promises to be the biggest and best ever. The season will open in the Bahamas this year with the playing of the Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The first round pairings have now been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round one: 

1	Haru Nomura	-5	
1	Mika Miyazato	-5	
1	Catriona Matthew	-5	
1	Ashlan Ramsey	-5	
1	Alison Lee	-5	
1	Charley Hull	-5	
1	Paula Creamer	-5	

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Charley Hull	-8	
1	a-Megan Khang	-8	
1	Haru Nomura	-8	
4	Sei Young Kim	-7	
4	Min Seo Kwak	-7	
4	Anna Nordqvist	-7	
4	Catriona Matthew	-7	

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1	Anna Nordqvist	-12	
1	Charley Hull	-12	
3	Stacy Lewis	-11	
3	Hyo Joo Kim	-11	
3	Sei Young Kim	-11 

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Final scores: 

1	Hyo Joo Kim	-18	
2	Sei Young Kim	-16 
2	Stacy Lewis	-16	
2	Anna Nordqvist	-16 
5	Pornanong Phatlum	-15 
5	Paula Creamer	-15	
5	Ilhee Lee	-15 

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------

